# Canker Treatment -- overdose?



## pigeon_guy (May 26, 2008)

I'm using Fish Zole (Metronidazole) to treat a suspected case of canker in an adolescent feral pigeon. I'm trying to administer about 20 mg twice a day to a bird that weighs about 200 gm. 

Is that too much Metronidazole? What symptoms would the bird display if I was giving it too much of this medication?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The bird would show neurological symptoms if over dosed.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/printthread.php?t=5909


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

pigeon guy, I can't tell you if that is an overdose or not but Pidgey advised you in this post http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=295445&postcount=2 of the amount to give based on your bird's weight.

We use Metronidazole but I crush the pill very fine, add 10 cc of sterile water and put into a sterilized small bottle. I use regular small medicine bottles from the vet but you may not have those. You need to keep this mixture refrigerated until used up and then discard. Like Pidgey mentioned, it is hard to get it mixed in water, but you need to shake it really hard and immediately draw it out of the bottle. You can see the little "bits" of the medicine floating.

The dosage I give our birds at 200 grams is .20 cc, two times a day. Now, I should mention that many on the board recommend a higher concentration than what we use which is 25 mg/kg. Many use a concentration of 50 mg/kg. I can only say we have had good results with this dosage but we haven't had a pigeon (knock on wood ) with canker for several years.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's close to the top end dosing, but still not an overdose.

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Here is the information that Helen (Nooti) provided on dosage of metronidazole. I don't have a mathematical brain, but based on her recommendations it would appear that a 200 gm pigeon would need 4mg - 10mg twice a day. JMO, but I would reduce the dosage or continue to give the current dose but once a day.



> METRONIDAZOLE (Flagyl, Torgyl, Stormogyl)
> 
> Dose 20-50 mgs per kilo BID ( twice daily ) or 40-100mgs per kilo OID (Once daily)- 14 days.
> 
> ...


Cynthia


----------

